# What's wrong with this win.ini file ???



## Peter Kent (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi! :4-dontkno 

Last 3 times SPY BOT Search & Destroy run there has been a message about win.ini file: It is being held by another Process and cannot be analysed.

Examining it I found some strange things I've ever noticed before :deveous: 

Here it goes:
; for 16-bit app support
[fonts]
[extensions]
[mci extensions]
[files]
[Mail]
MAPI=1
MAPIX=1
[MCI Extensions.BAK]
aif=MPEGVideo
aifc=MPEGVideo
aiff=MPEGVideo
asf=MPEGVideo What the heck are these MPEGVideo lines [email protected]#$%?
asx=MPEGVideo
au=MPEGVideo
m1v=MPEGVideo
m3u=MPEGVideo
mp2=MPEGVideo
mp2v=MPEGVideo
mp3=MPEGVideo
mpa=MPEGVideo
mpe=MPEGVideo
mpeg=MPEGVideo
mpg=MPEGVideo
mpv2=MPEGVideo
snd=MPEGVideo
wax=MPEGVideo
wm=MPEGVideo
wma=MPEGVideo
wmv=MPEGVideo
wmx=MPEGVideo
wpl=MPEGVideo
wvx=MPEGVideo
[SciCalc]
layout=0
[MSUCE]
Advanced=1
CodePage=Windows: Ocidental
Font=Verdana
[{activex0-0111-1111-1111-111111111111}]What does this mean [email protected]:? 
timeview=182958
lastday=20050404
dayview=1
[dmscd]
version=1
[BC4XUser]
User1=Combo1
UserCount=1
CurUser=Combo1

So: which lines can I delete? Which ones should I delete?

Thank you for the usual wise clues!
Peter


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The MPG listings are file types,should be OK.
The problem I see is the active x control listing.
Active x entries do not belong in the win.ini file.
I woul say there is an active x control planted on you system
doing who knows what.
You should follow these instructions and have someone
check your log.....
Hijackthis


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Check the file : http://www.kaspersky.com/scanforvirus then please go to and read pre-hjt link below and follow the instructions.


----------



## Peter Kent (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks to you both Leroy and Purple for answering. My Spy Bot S&D was outdated; then I downloaded and installed version 1.4 and everything went fine. Now it goes to the end without any messages. What is bothering me are those lines referencing an Activex file:

[MSUCE]
Advanced=1
CodePage=Windows: Ocidental
Font=Verdana
[{activex0-0111-1111-1111-111111111111}] [email protected]#$%¨&?? 
timeview=182958
lastday=20050404
dayview=1


Anyway, thank you

Peter


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Click on pre-hjt link below and follow the steps


----------

